# My CRS Photo Contest "Rejects"



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

No sense it letting these go to waste.

Here's some eye candy from my tank, shot this evening.

All shot from about 5 ft away using a Nikon D90 w/ a telephoto lens.
Minimal post. Lots of coloured LEDs

Note, this is a different elegance coral than in the photo I submitted.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW

If anyone wants any of these for desktop backgrounds or printing (for PERSONAL use of course ), just shoot me your screen size or print size and let me know which pics you want 

I will continue to post my pics here for everyone to check out. Will put some full tank shots up shortly.

- Cameron Billinghurst


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

P
I
M
P

Very nice dude!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks dude!  They turned out nicer than I thought they would 

Once I find the battery for my camera, or borrow my buddy's camera and lens again, I'll come over and we'll have some beers and take some snaps of your tank for fun, if you're down.

That yellow elegance has been closed since the shoot, in the center only though..... Something got at it, pretty sure. OH MAN speaking of which, I saw that black crab again for the first time in a month. It's HUGE now, the body, not including the legs is like 1.5". It's body looks like a massive black emerald crab. It's legs are covered in yellow hairs. So I guess i know why all my acros died now. It's also being a dick and knocking frags over into my hammers - this week i lost a large colony of sun corals, a flowerpot colony (i saved literally 4 heads and they're mangled) and some weird coral i never actually identified (pic attached).

There's now a baited cup in my tank, to say the least.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks nice for rejects. Can't wait to see your A game.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

rickcasa said:


> Looks nice for rejects. Can't wait to see your A game.


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46248


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

those are beautiful corals and really nicely taken pictures.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

kamal said:


> those are beautiful corals and really nicely taken pictures.


Thanks so much!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a pic taken after lights-out in my tank this evening.
Taken on a Samsung S3.

This is a Red Gorgonian w/ Yellow Polyps


----------

